# any recommended respirators when using Silmar41



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

I made the plunge this week and bought the rest of the stuff I need to start casting. I still need to get a respirator and was looking for suggestions ya'll may have. I will be using Silmar41 Poly resin for my endeavor.


----------



## jetcn1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good luck . Go outside

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rwilliek (Feb 23, 2015)

You shouldn't use a negative pressure respirator unless you are trained to do so. Training should involve fit testing and a pulmonary test by a doctor who performs OSHA type physicals. 

You'll need organic vapor cartridges - they are gray or gray and black. You can find some that are a combination HEPA and Organic Vapor, but if you are only casting, it won't be necessary.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 23, 2015)

Just make sure if you get one like @Graybeard 's buddy that you proceed with caution.


----------

